# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Why men don't carry handbags

## Ground Control

I have been known on numerous to comment on and make observations about my wife's inability to leave the house without a handbag that contains half of the known world .
Tonight I had a nasty lightbulb moment when I piled up all the stuff I carry on me in a normal workday .
This picture doesn't even show it all , add to this my iPhone and usually a handful of coins .




Blokes don't carry Handbags because they have pockets and belts  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ken

----------


## Toby

You carry lots of stuff.

----------


## Gibo

What do you do for work?

----------


## Ground Control

> What do you do for work?


International Man of Mystery  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ken

----------


## veitnamcam

Couldn't get away with just one knife?

----------


## Gibo

> International Man of Mystery 
> 
> 
> Ken


Do you use everything there everyday?

----------


## Gibo

Professional totu?

----------


## Ground Control

> Couldn't get away with just one knife?


Couldn't you get away with just one rifle ? :Have A Nice Day: 

The Leatherman and the CRK are actually used everyday , the traditional Schrade is just extravagance .


Ken

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea i only ever carry one at a time :Grin:

----------


## Ground Control

> Do you use everything there everyday?



I just reviewed the picture and the only thing I didn't use today was the chewing gum .


Ken

----------


## 308

What are the orange things GC?

----------


## gimp

> What are the orange things GC?


Glove clip



I carry a man bag sometimes. I bought it to smuggle cheap beer into muay thai fights rather than having to buy overpriced Chang in the stadium.

----------


## Ground Control

> What are the orange things GC?


They clip your gloves to the belt loops of your pants . Gloves are a compulsory requirement , and you must have them on your person at all times.


Ken

----------


## gimp

is that a Sebenza

----------


## Ground Control

> is that a Sebenza


You have good eyes  :Wink: 


Ken

----------


## Maca49

> I just reviewed the picture and the only thing I didn't use today was the chewing gum 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


The only thing you should have used today was the chewing gum! :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

I have a man bag for when I travel, find them really good value, even better if they a colour coded with your shorts! :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

Sometimes I carry a handbag

----------


## HNTMAD

cool belt

----------


## stug

> Glove clip
> 
> 
> 
> I carry a man bag sometimes. I bought it to smuggle cheap beer into muay thai fights rather than having to buy overpriced Chang in the stadium.


One guy I work with has a pair of binoculars that are actually hollow and are designed to carry alcohol.

----------


## username

Please tell me you have your keys and phone clipped to your belt :Have A Nice Day:  cos that takes a special type of person :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 308

Wears crocs with socks too?




> Please tell me you have your keys and phone clipped to your belt cos that takes a special type of person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Spook

I take it you don't fly anywhere

----------


## Spook

> Wears crocs with socks too?


Hey you, shudup...I got my crocs & socks on now...once I found out how much it pisses people off I wear them all the time.

----------


## kiwijames

> is that a Sebenza


You too. When I saw CRK I miss read it as CRKT (Not Chris Reeves). On the want list

----------


## Spook

Any money in the wallet or just your personal hand-out cards?

----------


## Spook

Selfie two minutes ago

----------


## Gibo

> Selfie two minutes ago
> Attachment 24599


Gee you gave that ciggy a hiding!!

----------


## Spook

> Gee you gave that ciggy a hiding!!


Damn, I thought I had kicked all the butts out of the way.

----------


## Scouser

> Hey you, shudup...I got my crocs & socks on now...once I found out how much it pisses people off I wear them all the time.


Sooooo......my pommie look of Tevas and socks is 'in' now??????......fuk you kiwi fullas are hard work!!!!!!!

----------


## Spook

> Sooooo......my pommie look of Tevas and socks is 'in' now??????......fuk you kiwi fullas are hard work!!!!!!!


Wear whatever you like mate...my crocs were sold to me from one of NZ's largest hunting and fishing store franchises...a couple, at least are on this forum...I bet they don't disgrace themselves in this thread.

----------


## 308

Spook you are a style icon

----------


## Spook

> Spook you are a style icon


I have been called many things, but never that...cheers

----------


## big_foot

> Sooooo......my pommie look of Tevas and socks is 'in' now??????......fuk you kiwi fullas are hard work!!!!!!!


Nope, tevas are what mums put their nerdy kids in, crocs are the all purpose, hard wearing fashionable foot wear. My first pair lasted 5 years and I wore them everywhere, when they finally wore them through I replaced them with two pairs- a going out pair and a "round the house" pair. Yip Im that cool :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Aaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhh

----------


## kotuku

way to go spook.Mine a cheap warehouse crocs or ripoffs and i find em so easy to wear if im buggerising round.

----------


## footsore

I've got a pair of croc ripoffs too. They are brillant camp/hut shoes comfortable and really, really light to carry in. I might look like a muppet with them on, but taking them off doesn't improve things much. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Sometimes I carry a handbag 
> 
> Attachment 24587


Look at you go Phillip. All that good training carrying my pack has paid off for you.

----------


## phillipgr

> Look at you go Phillip. All that good training carrying my hand bag has paid off for you.


True mate but did you really have to make me do it in public??

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Spook you are a style icon


He is the fashionista that we all look up to.

----------


## Rushy

> True mate but did you really have to make me do it in public??


That is the very point of having a slave Phillip.  And by the way your wee modification has not gone unnoticed.

----------


## Gibo

> I've got a pair of croc ripoffs too. They are brillant camp/hut shoes comfortable and really, really light to carry in. I might look like a muppet with them on, but taking them off doesn't improve things much.


Is that why your handle is 'footsore'?  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

> Selfie two minutes ago
> Attachment 24599


where's my "ban" button

----------


## kiwi39

> Couldn't get away with just one knife?


Didnt you read the bit that said 
"International man of mystery" ???


Tim

----------


## ChrisF

You guys are just a bunch of RICH f%$ks , me the closest I get to them Crocs , is cheap warehouse knockoffs , for me kids , and thats because I am a cheap Bast$#d , and me I make them wear them 2 ways , summer ( no socks ) & winter with socks .

----------


## Spook

> You guys are just a bunch of RICH f%$ks , me the closest I get to them Crocs , is cheap warehouse knockoffs , for me kids , and thats because I am a cheap Bast$#d , and me I make them wear them 2 ways , summer ( no socks ) & winter with socks .


I am spoilt for choice with two pair...

----------


## Rushy

> I am spoilt for choice with two pair...
> Attachment 24935


Perfect. Hi viz for safety and camo for sneaking up on townies on Thompsons Track.

----------


## footsore

> Is that why your handle is 'footsore'?


I'd like to blame my footware, but it is more to do with my feet having to haul my stomach up hills :Grin:

----------

